# Fatal stabbing on Stapleton Road



## Geri (Jul 9, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/10566118.stm

I honestly think this is the dodgiest stretch of road in Bristol right now. Maybe even the most dangerous road in Britain! 

I somehow managed to find myself in the middle of the cordoned off area in front of the underpass on my way to work this morning.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 10, 2010)

According to the briefing that went round the appropriate parts of the council today, it was an argument within the Somali community round there. Nothing random or mugging based.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 10, 2010)

good to see I managed to pick that precise dogiest stretch of road in bristol (I think) to rent a flat in last summer... never had any bother at all mind


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2010)

free spirit said:


> good to see I managed to pick that precise dogiest stretch of road in bristol (I think) to rent a flat in last summer... never had any bother at all mind



You were further up - the stretch I mean is where Easton Way crosses over (where Lebeqs is) up to Warwick Road (where Tangy is or whatever it's called now). There was a shooting there as well a few weeks back. 

Further up the road towards where I live you tend to get all the sex pests.


----------



## Geri (Jul 10, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> According to the briefing that went round the appropriate parts of the council today, it was an argument within the Somali community round there. Nothing random or mugging based.



Drug related, according to this:

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/crim...-teenager/article-2400829-detail/article.html

It doesn't really surprise me at all. I don't often go out late in the evenings but when I have, I see them all hanging around in gangs on the pavement and outside the Subway. I would hate to live down there.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 11, 2010)

Geri said:


> Drug related, according to this:
> 
> http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/crim...-teenager/article-2400829-detail/article.html
> 
> It doesn't really surprise me at all. I don't often go out late in the evenings but when I have, I see them all hanging around in gangs on the pavement and outside the Subway. I would hate to live down there.



I used to live down there and saw the after effect of a similair incident from my window. One of the biggest problems IMO is the lack of visible policing. The cctv have not proved to be a deterrent, just like the prostitutes this end the drug dealers moved onto the side streets for a while and then back onto the main road after realising they were not backed up with manpower. 

Seems to me that the police strategy is to rely on the use of undercover officers buying drugs then arresting the dealers while their low profile justs encourages more dealers to fill the gap. Good for arrest stats, bad for Easton.


----------

